# Better reception from the Sirius SUBX1?



## dvguru (Dec 26, 2006)

I received a Sirius Starmate 4 and a SUBX1 Boombox for Christmas. I set up the boombox with the antenna pointed at my window, but get no reception. The status indicator on my set has only three bars. I know that I can get reception in my area because my parents have Sirius in their car and I can listen to it in the driveway.

Is there anything I can do to boost my reception without having to put the antenna on the roof? Perhaps a stronger antenna? Being that my bedroom is on the first floor, getting the antenna up on the roof may not be feasible. I know next to nothing about satellite radio, so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Bubba3 (Dec 7, 2003)

Try setting the antenna on the ledge outside the window. Also screens in the window has been known to degrade reception.


----------



## jfalkingham (Dec 6, 2005)

Depending on your location, make sure your antenna is facing in the correct location. It is also worthwhile to note that you will receive stronger satellite reception at different times of the day. For me, lunchtime is horrible as there is only one satellite in my area, early morning and late afternoons there are 2 in area. 

Unfortunately the best option will probably be to put the antenna outside, you can hang it out the window, just make sure the face is pointing up and towards the satellite direction. I have had better luck with a car antenna hanging out the window, its smaller and seems to pick up a better signal for me.

Good luck!


----------



## dvguru (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I tried putting the antenna outside of the window and got some reception, but it cut out after less than a minute. I did the same with the car antenna and got nothing.

As long as I can extend the wire, I think I can get the antenna on the roof. Does Sirius make an outdoor antenna? Because the one that came with the SUBX1 doesn't seem fit to brave the elements. And it's pretty small. I live in Northern NJ so I normally (it feels more like Spring here at the moment) see a decent amount of snowfall come winter. Less than half a foot of snow and the antenna is covered. Will that affect it?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

The antenna will be fine outdoors, all satellite radio antennas are built for outdoor and indoor use. I live in Buffalo and my XM antenna has been on my roof for nearly 3 1/2 years, Sirius antenna has been on my roof for over 2 years, no problem at all with either one. Snow fall will also not affect satellite radio reception, the antenna can be completely covered and still lock on to the signal.

Sirius does however sell 'outdoor' antennas, but I would save your money and just buy the extension cable and use your current antenna rather then buying the extension cable and an outdoor antenna.

http://www.sirius.com/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=Sirius/CachedPage&c=Page&cid=1065475754264


----------



## dvguru (Dec 26, 2006)

In that case I'll just use the antenna that came with the boombox. How do you keep your antennas attached to the roof?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I took some heavy duty lock ties from work, placed them over the base of each antenna to form a brace or band then took a staple gun and stabled the ends to the roof. They’re on their pretty tight, but if you want to get them out you can by wiggling and tugging them out, but I’ve never had a problem.


----------



## hjsiemer (Sep 28, 2006)

I bought the sirius 50 foot antenna extension, ran it through the attic and placed the antenna on the roof near the rain gutter using strong velcro last winter. Snow got on the attenna, but I still got a strong signal. 

Depending on where you live, the following matrix should help you get the best reception, because the signals are aimed at the center of the country. Thiis info is from Sirius tech support:

live in east - aim antenna west
live in west - aim antenna east
live in south - aim antenna north
live in north - aim antenna south
live in northeast - aim antenna southwest
live in southeast - aim antenna northwest
live in southwest - aim antenna northeast
live in northwest - aim antenna southeast


----------

